# Water Pump On National Backorder?



## zildgen (Sep 18, 2012)

My 2012 Cruze 2LT 1.4L Turbo with automatic transmission is back in the shop for it's second water pump failure (first one was replace 5k miles ago). The car has a little over 30k miles and is beyond the 3 year bumper to bumper. The check engine light has not come on, but the coolant level has dropped since first replacement. I can smell coolant and see coolant in engine bay around water pump area, but nothing on the ground.

It's been almost two weeks now and am still being told that the water pump is on "national backorder". Anyone else experiencing or heard of this? 

I have a loaner vehicle, but just curious if I'll ever see my car again LOL.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

First, welcome to CruzeTalk.

The water pumps are covered for 10 years/150,000 miles so you don't need to worry about warranty. However, the fact that your dealership is telling you they're on national back order means one of two things - the dealership forgot to order it, or there is a redesign that isn't available yet and the old ones are gone from inventory.

PM our Chevy Customer Care account and give them your VIN and the dealership name. They may be able to shake a water pump free for you.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

obermd said:


> However, the fact that your dealership is telling you they're on national back order means one of two things - the dealership forgot to order it, or there is a redesign that isn't available yet and the old ones are gone from inventory.


And then there might be a "third possibility that we hadn't even counted upon".

I thought I read on here that there might be a situation with certain parts when they are "scarce". These parts have to be ordered a special way and to fix a customer's car. (May require submitting VIN.) Standard orders, like the kind to replenish stock, are denied. The dealer's parts guy might be misreading the situation and calling it a "national backorder" when in fact they are available for cars that need them.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Could be all three. But my guess is a revised design is somewhere in the pipeline.


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

Tomko said:


> Could be all three. But my guess is a revised design is somewhere in the pipeline.


We can only hope.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.napaonline.com/Catalog/R...k=Keyword&Nty=1&N=599001+102012+50012+2012082


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

NAPA AUTO PARTS


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.autozone.com/1/products/259166-water-pump-bwp-2274-duralast-new-bwp-2274.html


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

Murray Temperature Control CP6662 - Water Pump | O'Reilly Auto Parts


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

12 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Water Pump - Cooling System - A1 Cardone, AC Delco, Airtex, GMB, Gates, Geba, Vaico - PartsGeek


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Yeah, but guess what - you have to pay for those out of pocket.


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

GM OEM Engine Water Pump 25192709 | eBay


----------



## Christopher_2 (Jul 31, 2012)

I would pay $100.00 for a unit with a lifetime warranty if GM installs it. We know the OEM pump might have a few issues.


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Christopher_2 said:


> GM OEM Engine Water Pump 25192709 | eBay


I wonder if it might be an older design now considered disco? But some great cyber-sleuthing Chris and any OEM water pump is better than no OEM water pump.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Christopher_2 said:


> 12 2012 Chevrolet Cruze Water Pump - Cooling System - A1 Cardone, AC Delco, Airtex, GMB, Gates, Geba, Vaico - PartsGeek


Instead of creating a separate post for each brand of pump you find, why not press edit and add on to your original post?:question:


----------



## zildgen (Sep 18, 2012)

The new water pump will be in tomorrow, which makes it 15 days to receive. The service advisor really did not have an answer for me when asked over the phone as to the reasoning of the backorder. I will be giving the parts manager a visit when the work has been completed to get some resolution. My hope is that this is a new design and not a supply and demand issue of the same failing pump.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

zildgen said:


> The new water pump will be in tomorrow, which makes it 15 days to receive. The service advisor really did not have an answer for me when asked over the phone as to the reasoning of the backorder. I will be giving the parts manager a visit when the work has been completed to get some resolution. My hope is that this is a new design and not a supply and demand issue of the same failing pump.



Keep us posted what you find out.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

That has to be the original design pump.

The current pump is packaged with new, tty bolts and the gasket.

The secondary pump early failures seem to have a couple of common contributors........re use of the fasteners and incorrect tty proceedure.

In reading the e bay ad, the notes indicate the item is 'pump only'......this has not been sold as an individual service part for quite some time.......thats OK, but then you have to get the bolts and gasket.

Rob


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

At least they gave you a rental, though I know it's not the same. When my car was in the shop for a paint bubble, they gave me an Impala. I couldn't wait to get my Cruze back


----------

